# Music Albums 2009



## rossi_mac (Dec 13, 2009)

Hello all,

A lot of you are down with the kids musically!

Last few years I've backed off buying albums and going to gigs, saving the pennies and all that jazz.

I'm owed a bit of cash and am thinking of catching up on some choonage!

Can't remember what the last album I bought was but was probably last year so only really want hints on what you guys/gals think have been the best albums this year.

So what do you recommend, what should I buy???????

Thanks in advance.

Rossi


----------



## Steff (Dec 13, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> Hello all,
> 
> A lot of you are down with the kids musically!
> 
> ...



i dnt know the genre of music you like but at the moment i am lovin alison moyes album and the cousin or niece of amy winehouse danielle bromfield or sumit like that...im biased on this one but of course lady gagas album is brill male wise id say i have loved listening to micheal buble


----------



## twinnie (Dec 13, 2009)

have to say black eyes peas album brilliant so lady gagas


----------



## rossi_mac (Dec 13, 2009)

Cheers my taste is varied, and need to cater for Wifey too, well a bit, so I think Lady GaGa will be included! 

Keep em coming!


----------



## Steff (Dec 13, 2009)

Cheryl coles album aint half bad either


----------



## katie (Dec 13, 2009)

Yeah if you are looking for your wife too Lady Gaga's album is great   And I agree with Steff, Cheryl Cole's is quite good too 

Gah im too excited to think, they are going to announce the winner after the break! back in a bit haha.


----------



## Steff (Dec 13, 2009)

N-DUBZ also for me if dapps lays of vocals for abit and lets tulisa do sum vocals that would make it perfect


----------



## rachelha (Dec 13, 2009)

Muse - the resistance
Doves - Kingdom of Rust
Prodigy - invaders must die

My albums of the year


----------



## HelenP (Dec 13, 2009)

My music tastes are really really varied - for instance, the last two albums I've bought have been Prodigy - Invaders Must Die and Peter Andre - Revelation, and I love them both!!

And, on my Christmas list I have:

Muse
Foo Fighters
N-Dubz
Thirty Seconds to Mars
Adam Lambert (American Idol Runner up)

Lots of very different styles.

xx


----------



## katie (Dec 13, 2009)

Woo Prodigy, good one 

My suggestions are:

Yeah Yeah Yeahs – It’s Blitz
Grizzly Bear – Veckatimest (which i need to get actually!)
Sonic Youth – The Eternal
Lady Gaga - The Fame

2008 but ya know...

Seasick Steve - I Started Out with Nothin’ & I Still Got Most of It Left
MGMT - Oracular Spectacular
Juana Molina - Un D?a
Goldfrapp - Seventh Tree
Elbow - Seldom Seen Kid

2007

Radiohead - InRainbows


----------



## Caroline (Dec 14, 2009)

Can't suggest any music, but I find Amazon uk very reliable and several people I know use play .com

If you are doing high street, many supermarkets carry the latest music and places like HMV are very good.


----------



## Steff (Dec 14, 2009)

katie said:


> Woo Prodigy, good one
> 
> 
> Seasick Steve - I Started Out with Nothin’ & I Still Got Most of It Left
> ...


----------



## rachelha (Dec 14, 2009)

Seasick Steve  going to see if he is on spotify just now


----------



## katie (Dec 14, 2009)

he's on there


----------



## rachelha (Dec 14, 2009)

katie said:


> he's on there





That's made my Monday morning much better


----------



## katie (Dec 14, 2009)

rachelha said:


> That's made my Monday morning much better



hehe glad to hear it.  I sound like i'm having a party at the moment!


----------



## rossi_mac (Dec 15, 2009)

cheers guys, some good reccommendations there 

Anyone else???


----------



## rachelha (Dec 15, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone has bought RATM?


----------



## Northerner (Dec 15, 2009)

What about Kate Bush's back catalogue?


----------



## rossi_mac (Dec 15, 2009)

rachelha said:


> Just wondering if anyone has bought RATM?



I'm going to as are you Rachel

I wreckon someone should start a thread to advertise this campaign, maybe you can do it Rachel, or maybe Katie?


----------



## rachelha (Dec 15, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> I'm going to as are you Rachel
> 
> I wreckon someone should start a thread to advertise this campaign, maybe you can do it Rachel, or maybe Katie?



I have bought it twice - different email address to make sure it counts


----------



## rossi_mac (Dec 15, 2009)

rachelha said:


> I have bought it twice - different email address to make sure it counts



Sounding stupid here, but never bought music digitally (and to think I'm only in by mid twenties!!) which site did you go to Rachel do they demand many details from your person????


----------



## Caroline (Dec 15, 2009)

Northerner said:


> What about Kate Bush's back catalogue?



As you're a special friend o Ms. Bush perhaps she can arrange a discount for our forum?


----------



## rachelha (Dec 15, 2009)

you can download it from Amazon.  I used a place called tunetribe, as you could pay through paypal with them.  You need to register with them first though.  

TUNETRIBE - 49P - track #2 - LIVE version (yes it counts)
http://bit.ly/ratm-tunetribe

AMAZON - 29p - yes it will count
htpp://http://bit.ly/rage-amazon

Here is the facebook group which has a larger list of where to buy it.
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=37655682127


----------



## am64 (Dec 15, 2009)

i like to have something solid for my money ...like a record used to be


----------



## katie (Dec 15, 2009)

rachelha said:


> Just wondering if anyone has bought RATM?



Yep, twice too! apparently it counts if you buy it a few times anyway, just not a hundred at a time 



Northerner said:


> What about Kate Bush's back catalogue?



I heard she was recording something (from twitter), hmm I don't believe it... but new album in 2010 please


----------



## Minster (Dec 15, 2009)

hi rossi-mac for me it is:

ministry of sound - electronica 80's

ub40 - best of labour of love

fleetwood mac - the very best of

the soldiers - comiong home (i bought it as i thought it made a bigger donation to the charities it supports but didnt so i made a donation to each of them myself)

chris moyles - the parody album

rod stewart - soulbook

queen - absolute greatest

jls - jls

the priests - harmony

the smashing pumpkins - greatest hits

massive r&b classics

motown 50 - love

seal - hits

just to name a few


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 15, 2009)

Oh yes, I have bought it as well, heard they are going to count the sales by capping it to one per buyer so the different email address is the way forward!!


 RATM that is, reply ended up in wrong area!! That's why I hardly ever post anything on here!!


----------



## rossi_mac (Dec 15, 2009)

rachelha said:


> Here is the facebook group which has a larger list of where to buy it.
> http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=37655682127



hehe! I joined that group a while ago after Katie pointed it out!!



Metal Man said:


> RATM that is, reply ended up in wrong area!! That's why I hardly ever post anything on here!!



I know what you mean metal man! At least you're in the right thread!!


----------



## Minster (Dec 15, 2009)

Metal Man said:


> Oh yes, I have bought it as well, heard they are going to count the sales by capping it to one per buyer so the different email address is the way forward!!
> 
> 
> RATM that is, reply ended up in wrong area!! That's why I hardly ever post anything on here!!



im not a ratm fan but even i have downloaded the song so that mr cowell doesnt get a number one with x factor winners song (thought the final was rigged to be honest).


----------



## am64 (Dec 15, 2009)

Minster said:


> hi rossi-mac for me it is:
> 
> ministry of sound - electronica 80's
> 
> ...



for a minister of the cloth to be, mister you listen to an unbeleivably varied choice in music ...but maybe im a bit old fashioned


----------



## Minster (Dec 15, 2009)

am64 said:


> for a minister of the cloth to be, mister you listen to an unbeleivably varied choice in music ...but maybe im a bit old fashioned



lol thats just a few of my fave albums at the minute. i dont believe that just because i choose to follow god i need to stop listening to the music i have enjoyed all my life. i feel it is part of me and god accepts me for who i am am.

right well i am off to bed. night all


----------



## am64 (Dec 15, 2009)

i supose you need to represent all your community to be in the future


----------



## rossi_mac (Dec 16, 2009)

It is a varied choice indeed, cheers Minster, forgot about the parody Album, Wifey would love that! Hmm lots of what you've all suggested seems to be her cuppa tea oh well! 

No need for the best ofs right now guys there's a million of them was just thinking of latest realeases, cheers anyway siome good ideas.

Final thought - Smashing Pumpkins, not played enough!


----------



## katie (Dec 16, 2009)

you might like Them Crooked Vultures Rossi.


----------



## rossi_mac (Dec 16, 2009)

katie said:


> you might like Them Crooked Vultures Rossi.



Yeah maybe is that that "super" band??


----------



## katie (Dec 16, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> Yeah maybe is that that "super" band??



lol yeah. It's John Paul Jones from Led Zeppelin, Dave Grohl is on drums and Josh Homme from Queens of the Stone Age.

If you like those bands you should like them


----------



## HelenP (Dec 16, 2009)

katie said:


> *Dave Grohl*



*faints   

xx


----------

